
Science and Trans-Science by Alvin Weinberg (1972) [pdf] - acidburnNSA
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/sci/177/4045/211.full.pdf
======
acidburnNSA
Alvin Weinberg (a Manhattan Project scientist and later the director of Oak
Ridge National Lab), speaks on trans-science in a way that anticipates some of
the discussion we're having on climate change.

> But when what we do transcends science and impinges on the public, we have
> no choice but to welcome public participation. Such participation by the
> uninitiated in matters that have both scientific and trans-scientific
> elements may pose some threat to the integrity of the republic of science.
> In my mind, however, this is a lesser thread than is the threat to our
> democratic process that would be posed by excluding the public from
> participation in trans-scientific debate.

